# CNNSI.com on Miles



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Not good

CNNSI



> "On a scale of 1 to 10, I was expecting him to be 6. But he was a good, solid 8."
> 
> The 6-foot-9 Miles was exhausted by the 90-minute workout. At the end, however, he jumped flat-footed and touched the top of the backboard square.





> One executive at the Las Vegas summer league who has been following the details of Miles' comeback predicts that he'll be playing in the league next year; another calls it a "no-brainer'' that a team will sign him.


Some good news:


> Should Miles play 10 games and reinjure the knee, the Blazers could apply for a reinstatement of the career-ending exception and retrieve the $9 million in cap space.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

People really need to relax on this Miles thing. If he plays and the Blazers don't win their appeal, he counts against the cap. The cap should be around 60 million in the 09'-10' season

Even with Miles, all the Blazers have to do is not pick up Blakes and Diogu's contract and assuming Webster and Frye sign expentions early the Blazers will have a lot of money inder the cap to play with 

Hypothetical worst case

Joel 6.9
Aldridge 5.8
Oden 5.4
Roy 3.9
Bayless 1.8
Rudy 1.2
Kopo 0.9 ( or Batum it doesn't matter )
Outlaw 4.0 ( if they pick it up )
Sergio 1.6 ( same as Outlaw )
Webster 5.0 ( if they pick it up )
Frye 4.3 ( same as Webster )
Miles 9.0 

Total 49.8

That's roughly 11 million in cap space for either a FA or to use in a trade

And if they needed to they could renounce Outlaw, Sergio, Webster, Frye for an additional 14.9 million for a total of roughly 26 million and sign someone like Williams if he were actually avialable....which he wont be, and someone else like Granger.


My math could be wrong, but I think that's correct


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

Because the team that signs him legitimately has no brain?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> People really need to relax on this Miles thing. If he plays and the Blazers don't win their appeal, he counts against the cap. The cap should be around 60 million in the 09'-10' season
> 
> Even with Miles, all the Blazers have to do is not pick up Blakes and Diogu's contract and assuming Webster and Frye sign expentions early the Blazers will have a lot of money inder the cap to play with
> 
> ...


Batum seems likely to sign.

And WORST case (with regard to cap space) is that Diogu blows up and we decide to keep him. 

But still, even if Miles does play, which I believe is VERY likely, we'll be fine. Renounce Diogu. Trade Przybilla and/or Webster. We can still offer somebody a max deal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd definitely pay Miles the veterans minimum...so will most of the teams in the league.There's no risk involved.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

This sucks...


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fork said:


> Batum seems likely to sign.
> 
> And WORST case (with regard to cap space) is that Diogu blows up and we decide to keep him.
> 
> But still, even if Miles does play, which I believe is VERY likely, we'll be fine. Renounce Diogu. * Trade Przybilla and/or Webster. We can still offer somebody a max deal.*


So you'd trade Pryz and Webster for an expiring contract?

Because even if you took back the minimum in salary for those two (8mil) that puts you in even worse shape next offseason than if you just held onto Joel's contract (6.9) and renounced Webster.

Even if Miles does come back, we don't have to make any trades to be able to offer someone a max contract. The cap will likely be close to 61 million, and if you renounce Raef/Ike/Webster/Frye and don't pick up the team option on Blake and renounce his FA rights that still leaves us with over 20 million in cap space.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I really doubt that anyone will sign him. And if they do, again... who cares. We do not really need anymore players. We got our squad. Actually I think this could be a blessing. If he comes back, we wont be able to sign the "big time player" that we want in 2010 and we can use the money that we have left to resign our own guys!!!

I don't know what all the fuss is about. This is money that we weren't supposed to have anyway!!!


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

The Blazers will be fine with or without capspace next year.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

Baracuda said:


> The Blazers will be fine with or without capspace next year.


This is how I feel as well. I think KP wants the flexability more than anything. Also, who is available that would crack the roster.

Is Josh Smith better than Outlaw ? Probably. Is Deng better ? Debatable. If the big three come close to their potential I think it would hurt, not help that we signed a questionable FA. Let's say we sign an Iggoudala @ 11-12 M per. That means Aldridge, starts at no less. Roy and Oden would be max for sure.

Then you have a group of Outlaw, Webster, Frye, Rudy and maybe Bayless that will get the ME at the minimum. All this doesn't matter if we are winning because PA will not let a player walk over $.

Lastly, my point that I wanted to make was. IF we sign a FA in 09 and their name isn't Deron Williams or Kobe ie MAJOR upgrade of talent. Signing a player above market value and equal talent on what we have on the roster now could have the potential to cause chemistry problems, jealously, etc. Can you imagine if said FA signs a big contract and then doesn't fit in or worse yet sends it in for a few years.

This 09 FA is much about nothing. With the players we have now keep improving and live up to expectations our total cap could be easy 80-90 M. Times that by two for luxury purposes ( 30M over cap ) It's never been done but with PA who knows. He is probably the only owner besides MSG-Dolan that would pay up if we were winning titles.

Also, this independent doctor thing is very real. If a company is trying to get rid of an employee, the Dr will wink wink, say pretty darn close as to what the employer has in mind. I speak of knowledge with these " Independent " Doctors. They are a joke, a pawn. The Blazers were hoping Miles would just go away and take the money and run. Or should i say walk away eating 31 flavors.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

It is bad news, that's for sure, but getting rid of Miles by whatever means possible was pretty important. The guy needed a change of scene, and he was the last holdover from the Bad News Blazers of '96 to '06. If he winds up getting back into the league and creating a capspace situation for the Blazers, so be it. Unfortunately, that was a calculated risk that the Blazers took. Would've been great had he just sailed off into the sunset without anyone interested, but since he's not, the Blazers will just have to grin and bear it. The thing I'm dreading is the 47-point game he'll probably put up against Portland every time he visits the Rose Garden. Ugh.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I wonder if a team signing Miles would mean that Pritchard is more likely to use Raef's contract in a trade rather than simply letting it expire?

If Deron Williams signs an extension, I don't see who we would target with cap space anyway.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> I wonder if a team signing Miles would mean that Pritchard is more likely to use Raef's contract in a trade rather than simply letting it expire?
> 
> If Deron Williams signs an extension, I don't see who we would target with cap space anyway.


I think it would slightly increase it, but not greatly.

All the restricted free agents from this year could end up taking a one year qualifying offer and would be unrestricted in 2009. The most interesting would be Deng.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Reep said:


> All the restricted free agents from this year could end up taking a one year qualifying offer and would be unrestricted in 2009. The most interesting would be Deng.


Good point - _BUT_ if Deng or Smith or Childress _does_ sign a one year offer, I bet you the Bulls or Hawks will trade him rather than let him become unrestricted.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

The interesting part for me in this is that if Miles plays a bunch next year, and then ends up hurting his knee, or at least getting to the point where nobody would sign him the next year, the Blazers can do the whole process all over again next spring/summer and still end up with the cap space when it would be needed.

The only way Miles affects them is if he plays ten games next year and then still has enough to go again the year after that. 

If a team does sign him, I'm sure they will want to use him. His chance of being reinjured is probably quite high (not that I'm hoping for it, just being realistic).


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> Good point - _BUT_ if Deng or Smith or Childress _does_ sign a one year offer, I bet you the Bulls or Hawks will trade him rather than let him become unrestricted.


True, but who is going to give up good value for a player on a one year contract that you don't know if you can re-sign or not? Offering the one year contract does reduce the flexibility for Chicago.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> It is bad news, that's for sure, but getting rid of Miles by whatever means possible was pretty important. The guy needed a change of scene, and he was the last holdover from the Bad News Blazers of '96 to '06.


Agreed. We're a lot better with just him off the roster. I remember him getting booed on the home court, and once a player reaches that point, it's time to move on.
There's a reason why he was with three teams in his first four, five years in the league.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Losing the cap space will reduce trade flexibility. I never believed we were going to use the space on some big name FA, but using it to facilitate a trade was a viable option. 

I don't get Miles. He was never motivated when he was here....and yet now he is all gung-ho for a comeback? I wonder if he is one of those guys who blew all his money as fast as it came in.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I don't get Miles. He was never motivated when he was here....and yet now he is all gung-ho for a comeback? I wonder if he is one of those guys who blew all his money as fast as it came in.


Or...perhaps he was more motivated than you think?

He had a severe knee injury. He tried to come back. Portland had moved on and didn't let him back on the court. Saying that that makes Miles unmotivated is silly. He didn't get the choice as to whether or not he was cleared to play. 

Maybe it's that the game comes so easy for him and people resent the fact that he's never quite lived up to the massive potential that he has/had?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Miles had a couple reality checks in the past couple years. The first was that a team just wanted him to go away--for nothing. The message is that he had zero value as a basketball player (really less than zero). You would thank that would wake someone up.

The second is the birth of his son. Maybe that has created a change in him.

Or, he is just mad at Portland and wants to jerk their chain a bit.

In the end, it is probably about the money and nothing more.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

or maybe he wants to come back to earn some money for bigger wheels?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I thought that if Miles comes back his salary is adjusted retroactively. It wouldn't be just $9M. It's the portion of the salary we didn't pay this year and next. Am I wrong?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I thought that if Miles comes back his salary is adjusted retroactively. It wouldn't be just $9M. It's the portion of the salary we didn't pay this year and next. Am I wrong?


I think that is correct, but if he isn't able to continue playing at some point, then Portland can have him reevaluated and get the end cut off (again). Miles could try to come back again as well.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

So more likely we're on the hook for probably $12M should he return. That's got to make it difficult for Pritch to plan for.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

meru said:


> Good point - _BUT_ if Deng or Smith or Childress _does_ sign a one year offer, I bet you the Bulls or Hawks will trade him rather than let him become unrestricted.


A player who is playing under a QO has the right to veto a trade...remember Devean George this spring?

So besides having greatly reduced trade value, the player is in control of where he's traded, not the team.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

...


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Crimson the Cat said:


> So more likely we're on the hook for probably $12M should he return. That's got to make it difficult for Pritch to plan for.


the season was completed before Miles was classified as having a career ending injury, and the salary for next season would be all that would be initially re-applied to portland's salary base. That's 9 million.

Portland can easily have cap-space if they want, even with Miles's salary being on the books. 

For instance, sign Frye for 4-5 million, renounce rights to webster, sergio, & diogu, and the blazers would have 11 million in space. Maybe a bit more dependig on the cap and what happens at the back end of the roster.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> One executive at the Las Vegas summer league who has been following the details of Miles' comeback predicts that he'll be playing in the league next year; another calls it a "no-brainer'' that a team will sign him.


Yet here he is, still unsigned. :azdaja:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Reep said:


> If a team does sign him, I'm sure they will want to use him. His chance of being reinjured is probably quite high (not that I'm hoping for it, just being realistic).


I'm not hoping for it either, but the reality is that two different doctors have made the evaluation that he has a knee condition that will not get better, and that by playing on his knee he risks long-term health issues that extend long past whenever his disappointing NBA career is over.

So looking at it that way, Darius is even more stupid than I originally suspected. He REFUSED to get into shape while a Blazer (I know because I saw him in Tualatin, in person, during his "rehab"), and now that he has been let go, he suddenly decides that THIS is the motivation he needed.

He is going to get signed, he is going to get reinjured at some point, and he is going to have knee replacement surgery some day. 

All so he can "get back" at the Blazers, who were more than willing to give him a second chance had he shown any interest at all in getting back into playing shape.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Fork said:


> Or...perhaps he was more motivated than you think?
> 
> He had a severe knee injury. He tried to come back. Portland had moved on and didn't let him back on the court. Saying that that makes Miles unmotivated is silly. He didn't get the choice as to whether or not he was cleared to play.
> 
> Maybe it's that the game comes so easy for him and people resent the fact that he's never quite lived up to the massive potential that he has/had?



His lack of motivation problem showed itself well before the injury. The day he got hurt, he was basicaly the same player he was when he entered the league. If he had a normal growth curve and an even average work ethic, he would have been a borderline all-star. Instead, he was content to cash his checks and just coast.

I do find it rather ironic that so many Blazer fans will flame Sheed for being an "underachiever" and/or Zach for being "lazy" - but just shrug and give Miles a free pass. :whoknows:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Why would Darius NOT want to come back? If I had gotten used to sitting on a bench in a suit making a large paycheck I would try to get on another team as well. I don't think it's malicious, I think it's a desire to make some extra cash. Darius is 27, he probably figures he has one more NBA contract left before he is done. He will try to get back into shape, get a contract, and then "play" another three seasons. In reality, he'll probably sit on a bench for three more years, but that doesn't bother him.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Oldmangrouch said:


> His lack of motivation problem showed itself well before the injury. The day he got hurt, he was basicaly the same player he was when he entered the league. If he had a normal growth curve and an even average work ethic, he would have been a borderline all-star. Instead, he was content to cash his checks and just coast.
> 
> I do find it rather ironic that so many Blazer fans will flame Sheed for being an "underachiever" and/or Zach for being "lazy" - but just shrug and give Miles a free pass. :whoknows:


Lack of motivation before the injury and after the injury are two different things. All of last season it seemed he was working hard to get back on the court. I wouldnt have been motivated to get back to this Blazers team in 2004, 2005, or even 2006 either, we weren't very good. But with the additions we made, and more time healing it seemed like he was trying more and more to get on the court (plus the team was playing well). That being sad, the Blazers may not have wanted him back, and the coaching staff and management made it clear to keep Miles away from the team.

Also, it appears just as many fans arent giving Miles a free pass (just as the didnt Sheed or Zach) but there are also many of us, and I cant speak for Fork here but I can myself, who enjoyed Sheed and Zbo. And although I like what we have now, what we got in return for those players *at the time* didnt justify us getting rid of them.

Also, if we are paying Miles $9mil next season, and he signs with another team he would be getting paychecks from both teams, correct? It seems odd for a player to be getting paid from two teams at the same time to me.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nate4Prez said:


> Lack of motivation before the injury and after the injury are two different things. All of last season it seemed he was working hard to get back on the court. I wouldnt have been motivated to get back to this Blazers team in 2004, 2005, or even 2006 either, we weren't very good. But with the additions we made, and more time healing it seemed like he was trying more and more to get on the court (plus the team was playing well). That being sad, the Blazers may not have wanted him back, and the coaching staff and management made it clear to keep Miles away from the team.
> 
> Also, it appears just as many fans arent giving Miles a free pass (just as the didnt Sheed or Zach) but there are also many of us, and I cant speak for Fork here but I can myself, who enjoyed Sheed and Zbo. And although I like what we have now, what we got in return for those players *at the time* didnt justify us getting rid of them.
> 
> Also, if we are paying Miles $9mil next season, and he signs with another team he would be getting paychecks from both teams, correct? It seems odd for a player to be getting paid from two teams at the same time to me.


He's still getting paid the 9 mill anyway I think. It's just not on our books.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> He's still getting paid the 9 mill anyway I think. It's just not on our books.


I believe that is correct. The team still has to honor the contract, they just don't have to count him against the cap. I don't even have a problem with that, since it was a basketball related injury. 

This part I am a little confused on: if he signs with somebody else, the Blazers have to pay him $9 million minus 50% of his new salary? Is that correct?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone will give Miles the veterans' minimum.The league will pay a substantial part of that and the team he signs with will only have to pay around 700 thousand.It won't even count against the MLE and you don't have to be under the salary cap.If he really looks like he can play someone will absolutely give him a chance because they'll have nothing to lose.Portland will be responsible for the difference between the veteran's minimum and the contract...Maybe they'll have to pay the part that the league pays.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Nate4Prez said:


> Lack of motivation before the injury and after the injury are two different things. *All of last season it seemed he was working hard to get back on the court. *I wouldnt have been motivated to get back to this Blazers team in 2004, 2005, or even 2006 either, we weren't very good. But with the additions we made, and more time healing it seemed like he was trying more and more to get on the court (plus the team was playing well). That being sad, the Blazers may not have wanted him back, and the coaching staff and management made it clear to keep Miles away from the team.
> 
> Also, it appears just as many fans arent giving Miles a free pass (just as the didnt Sheed or Zach) but there are also many of us, and I cant speak for Fork here but I can myself, who enjoyed Sheed and Zbo. And although I like what we have now, what we got in return for those players *at the time* didnt justify us getting rid of them.
> 
> Also, if we are paying Miles $9mil next season, and he signs with another team he would be getting paychecks from both teams, correct? It seems odd for a player to be getting paid from two teams at the same time to me.



Based on what information was he "working hard"? Every time I saw the guy he was either eating ice cream or drinking beer. Plus he was a good 15 lbs over his playing weight. He spectactularly failed the basic fitness test in which the Blazers have their players participate.

I wonder about his drug suspension. I wonder if he was taking some sort of weight loss concoction.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Miles and miles of *******, beer, and benjamins

Once upon a time DMiles was my favorite blazer player. I loved it when he joined our team. His style of play added an exciting element to our teams game. Like other fans and the owner of our team Paul Allen I was looking forward to seeing him play for our team for a long time.

I didn’t feel that way for very long, because it didn’t take all that long for him to show us who he really is A doper, a drunk, and a slacker. A guy who called his coach that word that begins with an N that just about everyone finds offensive. A guy who helped get that coach fired, and a guy who now says… “The truth is, Maurice Cheeks was the best coach I had because he was the first person who told me I had way more potential than I was giving,”

I remember just a few months ago when Darius decided to hit the town with former Oregon Duck quarterback Dennis Dixon. Perhaps, as a pro athlete he thought it would be good thing to take a young fella out and mentor him. Providing a bit of fatherly advice for someone starting his pro career sounds like a nice thing to do.

So Miles showed up at the Dolphin2, Dennis in tow, and showed him what being a pro athlete was all about. *******, beer and benjamins. Stacks and stacks of 50 hundred dollar bills. Hundred dollar bills flying through the air to the delight of the dancers and no doubt young Dennis. The dancers had a good time, and I am sure Dennis and Darius had a good time because they made several trips to the VIP room. Usually those who visit the VIP room do have a good time. At least so I’m told. Of course, Darius is married so he probably just went in there for some conversation about his family.

Family is very important to Darius. Or so he would have us believe. Just recently he told Sports Illustrateds Ian Thomsen “I just had a son, he’s six months old, and I want my son to see me play basketball”. Hello, Darius? Were you thinking about your son when you went to the nudie bar with Dennis when he was just a few weeks old? Would you like your son to see you throwing stacks of hundreds at strippers?

Miles tells Thomsen that he thinks the labels people have placed upon him a bit unfair. “I don’t do anything out of the ordinary. It’s crazy how you get labeled.” I guess I am a little naive, because in the world I have known I wouldn’t call that trip to the strip club ordinary. Nor would I call saying the kinds of things he said to his boss (Cheeks) ordinary.

Maybe all those ******* and beer have affected his memory. It wasn’t all that long ago Miles told John Canzano…“Yeah, you probably smelled liquor on me before. But it’s not like I’m at practice drunk. I’m totally focused. I don’t care if you come to practice and take shower, once you go to practice and start sweating, its going to come out. That doesn’t mean you aren’t focused or ready to practice. Like you might go out, you might get drunk, and come to the gym higher than a mother, and you sweating, you smell like liquor, and you interviewing everybody. What does that mean? You still 100 percent focused. That’s just ridiculous. Ask any other team, little petty stuff like that, if you ask any other coach in the NBA if they smell liquor on a player, any coach would say, every year. Some players go out in every city they go to.”

That sounds more like a guy who doesn’t care what others think than a guy who is truly concerned with what other people think of him.

Darius entire attitude and demeanor changed after he signed a 48 million dollar deal with the Blazers. He got his. There was nothing left to play for.

He rewarded the man who placed forty eight million dollars of faith in him and who gave him a contract which was a lot more than he was expecting with halfhearted efforts and a bad attitude. He took the team out to a night club BEFORE a game on a road trip in Indiana. He and his posse were often in the news in connection with a disturbance at strip clubs, bars, and there were rumors of drug abuse and a connection to the Woods dogfighting scandal.

Ian Thomsen makes Miles sound like some sort of misunderstood boy scout in his SI article. Not once did he mention a named credible source that stated Miles medical condition was sound, or that he was demonstrating on a basketball court the ability to play at the level he was able to play at before his injury.

How many Benjamins did Miles agent stuff into Thomsens pocket to get him to promote him in this way? Why did Thomsen so willingly act as Miles tool?

Miles and his agent are clearly blowing smoke in every direction they can in one last attempt at cashing in on a contract he will not ever fulfill. Ian Thomsen is helping them do it.

I don’t condemn Miles for his attempt to resume his career. I do not respect him for the way he behaved after Paul Allen made him a very rich man. He made us believe he was someone he wasn’t, and as a result he got a big prize. A 48 million dollar contract.

He is not fooling me anymore. He is an ***. A very rich ***. But an *** nonetheless. All the garbage I read about him being a family man and having a burning desire to play basketball again are stories. Stories he and his agent are using to fool someone else into signing him to another deal.

Mike Barratt says the Blazers doctors have told him Miles knee is bone on bone. Kevin Pritchard said today on 95.5 the game that their doctor told Miles that if he was his own son he would tell him to never again play basketball. The likely scenario for Miles playing again would be that he would blow his knee out and require total knee replacement resulting in him never being able to walk properly.

We know Miles has been suspended for the league for violation of the substance abuse policy. Since it is a ten game suspension, as Jason Quick surmises, it is likely for steroids.

“Ten games is a very specific number, if you take that information to the CBA, you’ll find that there are two ways to get that suspension: For a fourth marijuana offense, or for a first performance enhancing drugs offense.

In the event that a ten-game suspension is for a fourth marijuana offense, it would follow a five-game suspension (for the third-marijuana offense). Darius Miles has not had a five-game suspension, and the League confirms that if he had had an earlier five-game suspension, we would know about it.”

I don’t think Miles wants to play basketball. I do think he misses the lifestyle. And I do think he’d take whatever drugs he thought might get him through a one year deal, hoping to snag one last big payoff. I think he and his agent are after some more money. And I wouldn’t put anything past them in their attempt to get it. 
http://www.clubblazers.com/miles-and-miles-of-titties-beer-and-benjamins/


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Just noticed this on his myspace page


> Darius Miles's Details
> Status:	Swinger
> Here for:	Dating
> Orientation:	Straight


Mr. Family Man is trolling for hotties on myspace.

http://www.clubblazers.com/ home of the hw blazer alumni club
http://www.myspace.com/ucatchtrout

CLICK HERE TO WIN 2 FREE BLAZERS TICKETS
http://www.clubblazers.com/forums/wi...test-t575.html


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

ucatchtrout said:


> Just noticed this on his myspace page
> 
> 
> Mr. Family Man is trolling for hotties on myspace.
> ...


Your posts make me laugh...
******* are the devil? Give me a break... some of the most notorious sex offenders and downright scum of the universe happen to be "family-men, catholics". So be careful when you throw around your lopsided opinion. 

Darius maybe lazy, and a bad example of a pro athlete, but come on, just because he goes to a strip club doest mean d!ck, they're legal and around for a reason. It's like saying because so-and-so played GTA, he went out and killed a hooker on the street, or some crap along those lines..


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey I never said there was anything wrong with *******, or beer.

You missed the point.

We have a self professed family man here, a dedicated professional, a student of the game, or we have a lying two faced piece of **** blowing smoke up our asses.

Miles is a piece of ****. He only pulls out that other crap when he has an agenda. An agenda like marketing himself for more benjamins. When he isn't marketing, he doesn't give a crap what anyone thinks about who he is or what he does. Its not the titties and beer that bother me. Its the smoke he tries to blow up peoples asses so he can sell himself.

Don't you find it ironic that a guy who attempts to market himself as a family man trolls for hotties on myspace?


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

ucatchtrout said:


> Hey I never said there was anything wrong with *******, or beer.
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> ...


First of all, you have no way of knowing that MySpace profile is really Darius Miles, there are like five MySpace pages claiming to be him. MySpace is a social network for people who want to pretend to have friends. 

Secondly, the only AGENDA here is the ones that some people here (http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/393455-darius-miles-hang-up.html) have to keep Darius off the court. The guys likes ****, who cares.

Thirdly, the Blazers made it clear they didnt want Miles here and made no effort to keep him on this team. I hope he was a successful career elsewhere. Even if we have to pay him to do it.

More accurate take on Miles: http://www.ripcityforever.com/2007/08/chronicles-of-darius-miles.html


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

ucatchtrout said:


> Hey I never said there was anything wrong with *******, or beer.
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of your post. Going to Strip clubs while you are married may be a moral issue. I know when I was younger I had my share of the $ 4.95 steak special at the Accropp. I think trying to compare pro athletes with Jo Schmo has and always will unrealistic. 

I look at this way. Thank God for Brandon, LA, Blake, etc. The Idiots no longer rule the Village.

As far as the Doctors statements and what Mike Barrett says. I believe that as much as i believe Miles. Darius was always going to get paid, the Doctors knew that. "Independent" Doctor is a Oxy-Moron. I think Miles will play again, I think all this propoganda coming from the Blazers about "Knee replacement", "No cartlidge" is all B.S. Everyone is motivated differently. I think in Miles's case he just wants to show up the Blazers and then call it a day. The proof will be in the pudding as they say.

He will do just as much as to what it takes to screw the Blazers and then turn into his old self again.

Once a Punk always a Punk. And as a pro athlete you can magnify it ten fold.

Let's not dis the Dolphin or the Accropollis, for these offer such great entertainment and quality food.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

ucatchtrout said:


> Hey I never said there was anything wrong with *******, or beer.
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't get it. What ELSE would a guy say when he's a pro basketball player making millions?? It's not like he's going to tell the media "hey guys, I love spending coin at ACROP, so don't freak out when I go there one in a while." 

I think your just over reacting on Miles behaivor because he didn't turn out to be the all-star that many thought he would be. It's a damn shame, but athletes do that. Injury or the money, you decide...


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

gogreen said:


> As far as the Doctors statements and what Mike Barrett says. I believe that as much as i believe Miles. Darius was always going to get paid, the Doctors knew that. "Independent" Doctor is a Oxy-Moron. I think Miles will play again, I think all this propoganda coming from the Blazers about "Knee replacement", "No cartlidge" is all B.S. Everyone is motivated differently. I think in Miles's case he just wants to show up the Blazers and then call it a day. The proof will be in the pudding as they say.


So your take is that the NBA and the players' association found a doctor to perform a second opinion on Miles who LIED about his findings, just as the Blazer doctor must have LIED about his findings.

These are serious accusations. Do you have proof, or are you just libeling otherwise respected people anonymously on the internet in order to defend that extremely lazy Darius Miles?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Nate4Prez said:


> First of all, you have no way of knowing that MySpace profile is really Darius Miles, there are like five MySpace pages claiming to be him. MySpace is a social network for people who want to pretend to have friends.
> 
> Secondly, the only AGENDA here is the ones that some people here (http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/393455-darius-miles-hang-up.html) have to keep Darius off the court. The guys likes tits, who cares.
> 
> ...


You can't see the forest for the trees.
Miles has an agenda.
Its not basketball.
Its money.
This is his last shot at the big bucks. So he is doing whatever he has to do to try to get another contract. 

When he wants money, he says and does certain things his agent tells him to so he becomes more marketable.

People like you buy into the stories and fail to see that DMiles is a poor investment and why. 

He played Paul Allen and this community. I don't really care what happens to him, but I am sure not wishing him well and hoping that he returns to the league. He is not the kind of player or person I want to root for. And I can't see at this point any compelling reason anyone else would either. Unless they are buying the load of crap he is selling, and believe the Blazers haven't been nice to poor old Darius.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Marc Stein wrote this about Miles today:



Marc Stein said:


> Sources say that all 30 teams were notified this week by league memorandum that the drug that earned Portland Trail Blazers castoff Darius Miles a 10-game suspension to start next season -- if Miles can find a job -- is the appetite suppressant phentermine.
> 
> A weight-loss drug, basically.
> 
> Steep as a 10-game ban is, then, Miles' choice is nothing bound to scare teams away from signing him. Miles has tried out for at least four clubs already this month -- Boston, Dallas, New Jersey and Phoenix -- and is expected to command no more than a minimum salary in his comeback from longstanding knee problems, as the 26-year-old still has $18 million in salary coming from the Portland Trail Blazers.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/colum...=NBA-Notes-080719&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos1

There's a little bit more in there about Miles, but nothing we didn't already know. I hadn't seen anyone post what the banned substance actually was, so I thought I'd throw this in here.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

OKC has given at least a 2 year offer to Jazz Forward CJ Miles.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Zybot said:


> OKC has given at least a 2 year offer to Miles.


Fooled me.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

LameR said:


> Fooled me.


I suppose that was a little mean. :devil:


----------

